# Miracle Mule born,



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 1, 2009)

I thought since this has been asked on here in the past some might be interested in this. So, goes to show it CAN happen.




Corinne

http://winterhawk2.com/hunting/?p=20

If the link dont work, just copy and paste it. I seem to have problems with that.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Apr 1, 2009)

HOlY MULE!!!

THAT"S SOO COOL!!!!


----------



## jleonard (Apr 1, 2009)

That is neat! I know I have read of a few other rare cases where molly mules did give birth. I guess there's the exception to every rule!


----------



## Bonny (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for sharing . I so enjoyed this story! What a cute Momma and foal.


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 2, 2009)

Fascinating! I'd be very interested in finding out what the DNA analysis turns up. Because of the games chromosomes play, this little guy could be anywhere from 50% - 100% donkey!


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Apr 3, 2009)

Most times (100%) when this happens genetic analysis shows that the "mule" wasn't actually a mule, but a genetic abnormality which resulted in an extra chromosome which "restored" fertility.


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Apr 3, 2009)

That is really interesting and he sure is a cute little fella.


----------

